
The FOCAL Mission: To the Sun’s Gravity Lens (2006) - Gravityloss
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=785
======
andyjohnson0
_" One of the great missions for the 21st century could be FOCAL — a space
probe sent to the Sun’s gravity lens some 550 AU out."_

For comparison, the "straight line" distance from Earth to Pluto recently
traversed by New Horizons is about 31.9 AU. Thats about 3 billion miles, and
took nearly ten years.

550 AU is a _long_ walk.

------
yummybear
550AU is a staggering distance. Compare to New Horizons that took about 9
years to position itself at 33AU.

